# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  ایجاد Replication دو طرفه همراه با ایجاد فیلتر

## ali_general

سلام وستان بنده میخوام یک Replication  دوطرفه همراه با فیلتر گذاری روی داده ها ایجاد کنم بطوریکه مثلا از دیتابس 1 دیتای جدول A با یک فیلتر منتشر بشه حالا از دیتا بیس 2 دیتای جدول A با یک فیلتر دیگه منتشر بشه 
خلاصه کلام می خوام اطلاعات جدول به صورت فیلتر شده بین هم تبادل بشه در حالیکه اطلاعات خودشون هم حفظ بشه .....
با Transactional که به صورت یک طرفه هست امتحان کردم نشد یعنی هر کدوم از سرورهام رو Publisher اون یکی گذاشتم با شروطی که میخواستم اما روی یکی از اونا خطا میده ...

در Peer To Peer هم که نمیشه فیلتر گذاشت!!!

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------

